# How to Start T Shirt Business



## samjohn (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi every body I want to start my T Shirt manufacturing business, can you please help me how can I start a T shirt business. For example:

How to Manufacturer T shirts
How to Get the Textiles for T Shirt manufacturing.
How to put beautiful designs and quotes on the T shirts.
And what would be the total cost for this(machines, fabric, etc.)

Many Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

buy the shirts
contract the printing
hire an artist for your designs

this will give you low overhead and free you to go out and do sales.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

How to Manufacturer T shirts - tscapparel or broderbros should do it
How to Get the Textiles for T Shirt manufacturing. - would need to checkout a fabric district in Chicago/NY/LA or another big city
How to put beautiful designs and quotes on the T shirts. - Design your graphics in Illustrator and give them to a screen printer
And what would be the total cost for this(machines, fabric, etc.) - Oh boy, start watching lots of Youtube videos or go to your local shop


----------



## thepromoguy (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you really want to manufacture t-shirts? Start with a about 30 million dollars and hire about 150 people. Seriously, you need to buy your t-shirts from a distributor, even if you are needing 100,000 shirts. TimZ Topeka, KS


----------



## PurpleKoiTees (Sep 15, 2012)

binki said:


> buy the shirts
> contract the printing
> hire an artist for your designs
> 
> this will give you low overhead and free you to go out and do sales.


Binki hit the nail on the head. Also, come up with a business plan, add in a website, and then sell, sell, sell. 

Remember to keep your overhead low the first year. And always shake hands, meet people and build a reputation.


----------

